# Isola dei Famosi.



## Tubarao (23 Gennaio 2015)

Quest'anno la guarderò 

Rocco, please, prima Melissa. P. poi fai come te pare


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2015)

rocco ha già pianto quando ha lasciato la moglie





Tubarao ha detto:


> Quest'anno la guarderò
> 
> Rocco, please, prima Melissa. P. poi fai come te pare


----------



## Tubarao (23 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> rocco ha già pianto quando ha lasciato la moglie


Lacrima di coccodrillo


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2015)

tubarao mi penetra i messaggi:unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> tubarao mi penetra i messaggi:unhappy:


No. Mi scusi Minerva. E' che i link "Rispondi Quotando" e "Modifica Messaggio" sono troppo vicini. Rimediai.


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2015)

vidi.per un attimo mi chiesi se avessi scritto in trance:racchia:





Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Mi scusi Minerva. E' che i link "Rispondi Quotando" e "Modifica Messaggio" sono troppo vicini. Rimediai.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quest'anno la guarderò
> 
> Rocco, please, prima Melissa. P. poi fai come te pare


Conosco per sentito dire l'isola dei famosi,( ho visto qualcosa, frammenti) il resto mi è ignoto

Vedendo Minerva scrivere e pensando a lei sull'isola dei famosi... non so perchè ma mi viene in mente una frase siciliana " un mi tuccari ca mi scuozzulu" 

Ora la traduco ma non renderà assolutamente il significato.... "non mi toccare che mi dai fastidio, mi sporchi, mi metti a disagio, oddio oddio.. ma dove sono? chi me lo ha fatto fare? mi sento svenire... 

Scusa Minerva


----------



## Homer (23 Gennaio 2015)

Confermo, è arrivato sull'isola, ha  già lasciato delle tracce....


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conosco per sentito dire l'isola dei famosi,( ho visto qualcosa, frammenti) il resto mi è ignoto
> 
> Vedendo Minerva scrivere e pensando a lei sull'isola dei famosi... non so perchè ma mi viene in mente una frase siciliana " un mi tuccari ca mi scuozzulu"
> 
> ...


non ci avevo pensato, magari il prossimo anno mi propongo .
la carampana ex qualchecosa non manca mai


comunque grande classe la spaak


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ci avevo pensato, magari il prossimo anno mi propongo .
> la carampana ex qualchecosa non manca mai
> 
> 
> comunque grande classe la spaak



ahahahaahahahahhaahahah 


Serio: ma vale la pena di vederlo questo programma?

Vai, prendetemi in giro. :singleeye:


----------



## Eliade (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quest'anno la guarderò
> 
> Rocco, please, prima Melissa. P. poi fai come te pare


Sono tornati....i reality....:nuke::nuke:


----------



## Zod (23 Gennaio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono tornati....i reality....:nuke::nuke:


Ve lo avevo detto io che la crisi è finita...


----------



## Tebe (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quest'anno la guarderò Rocco, please, prima Melissa. P. poi fai come te pare


Quoto con furore pornografico ma...ci fosse stato nacho...


----------



## Tebe (23 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> tubarao mi penetra i messaggi:unhappy:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Eliade (23 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ve lo avevo detto io che la crisi è finita...


Ma solo io la sento/vedo ancora....:condom:


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2015)

topolini all'ascolto la vostra inviata dichiara aperta quest'avventura che comincia con  notevole sfig...sfortuna :
tempesta tropicale
la spaak ha già sfanculato tutti e se ne parla la prossima settimnana



una prece per alvin vero  naufrago


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2015)

La Venier comincioba non sopportarla.

Povero Alvin.
Ma non ho capito.
È da solo?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> La Venier comincioba non sopportarla.
> 
> Povero Alvin.
> Ma non ho capito.
> È da solo?


Non credo, li ci saranno sicuramente vari tecnici e operatori ect ect


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2015)

rimangono comunque isolati fino alla fine della tempesta.che culo


----------



## lunaiena (26 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> topolini all'ascolto la vostra inviata dichiara aperta quest'avventura che comincia con  notevole sfig...sfortuna :
> tempesta tropicale
> la spaak ha già sfanculato tutti e se ne parla la prossima settimnana
> 
> ...



sicura ?
e che cavolo l'ho registrato a fare?

é morta rosetta hai sentito?


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2015)

e prime donne sono già ben definite: scanu e diaco


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2015)

La tempesta ha avuto la meglio.
Chi èbDiaco?
Scanu è il cantante?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> La tempesta ha avuto la meglio.
> Chi èbDiaco?
> Scanu è il cantante?


Si scanu e' il cantante


----------



## Nicka (26 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> La Venier comincioba non sopportarla.
> 
> Povero Alvin.
> Ma non ho capito.
> È da solo?


Minchia la Venier.


----------

